#  Krankheiten >   Herzrasen, Übelkeit, Hitzegefühle... >

## hoste

Hallo, 
ich schildere mal eben den Krankheitsverlauf: 
Vorgestern Abend fing es an. Ein komisches Druckgefühl in der Magengegend, leichter Schwindel, ständiges Gähnen und ein Gefühl als ob irgendwas nicht mit mir stimmt. Klingt eigenartig aber besser kann ich es nicht beschreiben. 
Gestern Morgen bin ich dann mit enormen Herzrasen und Herzklopfen aufgewacht. Ich fühlte mich schwach und sehr unwohl. Auch dieser Druck im Magenbereich war wieder da, nur noch stärker. Damit verbunden immer mal ein Aufstoßen. Bin dann sofort ins Krankenhaus gefahren (da Wochenende war) und kam dort in die Notaufnahme. 
Puls: 147
Blutdruck: 148/87 (weiss das so genau weil ich die Unterlagen hier habe!  :Zwinker:  ) 
Mir wurde dann ein Betablocker verabreicht und etwas später ein Mittel, welches das Herz kurz "aussetzen" und dann wieder "anspringen" lässt (Adrekar). Sehr unangenehme Erfahrung!  :Zwinker: 
Am Ende hatte ich wieder einen Puls von etwa 105. Das EKG zeigte keinerlei Auffälligkeiten und ich konnte mit der Diagnose Sinustachykardie und einer Packung Betablocker, von welchen ich am Abend eine Halbe nehmen sollte, nach Hause gehen.  
Dort dann die ganze Zeit Puls von 100-110 und leichte Übelkeit und häufiges (klares) Wasserlassen. Hab mich dann 2 Stunden hingelegt und es fing beim Aufwachen wieder an. Totale Übelkeit (ohne Erbrechen), leichter Durchfall und heftiges Herzrasen.  Halber Betablocker hat nichts gebracht.
--> Wieder ab ins KH! Dort Puls von 140  gleiches Vorgehen, diesmal andersrum: Erst Adrekar und dann ein Betablocker, wieder Intravenös. --> Puls wieder bei etwa 100. Diagnose: Sinustachykardie, keine Herzrythmusstörungen, EKG einwandfrei. 
Blutbild ergab Kaliummangel und keine ÜF der Schilddrüse. Sollte noch einen halben Blocker nehmen und für die nächsten 2 Wochen täglich einen. Vermutete Ursache: das Ganze sei Vegetativ, hängt vermutlich mit Stress zusammen (schreibe grad Bachelorarbeit)
Am abend war dann noch alles ok. 
In der Nacht dann enormes Hitzegefühl. Ähnlich wie Fieber. Temp aber nur: 37,3. Ständig aufgewacht, rumgewälst und wirr geträumt. Puls bei etwa 120. 
Der Grund warum ich hier schreibe: Heute und bis jetzt Hitzgefühl mit Augenbrennen, Puls ständig bei mindestens 110. Dazu Übelkeit, Unwohlsein, Müdigkeit, Halsschmerzen, Druck in der Brust und das Gefühl eine mittelschwere Grippe oder ähnliches zu haben. 
Ich weiß, das ist eine sehr ausführliche Beschreibung, aber nur so macht es ja Sinn aussagekräftige Antworten zu geben.  :Smiley:  
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mich beruhigen und mir Tipps geben wie ich weiter zu verfahren habe. Wenn es um das Herz geht macht man sich doch schon enorme Sorgen!
Schonmal vielen, vielen Dank dafür!! 
Grüße

----------


## hoste

Inzwischen hab ich eine Temperatur von 38,3 und fühle mich sehr krank.  
Kann es sein, dass die Herzreaktion mit einem einfachen Infekt zusammenhing? Gibt es jetzt Probleme mit dem Betablocker?
Oder hab ich gar eine Herzmuskelentzündung!?

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Erst möchte ich dich hier herzlichst Willkommen heißen.  
Was es sein kann, kann dir hier wohl keiner beantworten. 
In deiner Stelle, würde ich die ganze Sache beobachten heute, wenn die Temperatur höher geht, würde ich noch mal einen Arzt aufsuchen. Ansonsten morgen gleich zum Hausarzt oder zu dem behandelten Arzt im KH gehen.  
Wie hast du denn im KH vereinbart, wann sollst du wieder kommen? Die meinten sicher, wenn was ist sollst du gleich wieder kommen. Auch wenn es Nacht ist oder?  
Mit dem Herz ist nicht zu spaßen. Wie sehen den nun deine restlichen Werte aus?  
Also Blutdruck und noch wichtiger Puls.  
Es kann durchaus sein das dein Puls so hoch ist, wegen einem Infekt. 
Wenn ich zum Beispiel einen Infekt habe oder Schmerzen habe ich auch hohen Puls.  
Warte aber lieber nicht zu lange ab.  
Mich wundert es nur, dass sie dich beide Male wieder heim geschickt haben, dass sie dich nicht hier behalten haben. Wenigstens eine Nacht.  
Ich durfte damals, nach dem einbremsen nicht mehr heim. Wurde dann gründlich untersucht. Wurde Sonntag glaub ich war es aufgenommen und Donnerstag durfte ich wieder heim.  
Liebe Grüße aus Österreich und fühl dich wohl hier  
Sun

----------


## hoste

Danke für die Antwort. Mein Puls bleibt momentan stets bei etwa 100. Sollte ja auch nicht anders sein durch den Betablocker.
Habe mir ein digitales Fiebertermometer besorgt, und das zeigt nur 37,2 bis 37,6 an. Habe trotzdem zeitweise leichten Schüttelfrost oder Schweissausbrüche. Das Engegefühl in der Brust ist etwas stärker geworden. Mir ist aber auch sehr übel. Alles sehr komisch. Ich hoffe es ist wirklich nichts schlimmes mit dem Herzen. 
Das sie mich nicht dabehalten haben, liegt wahrscheinlich einfach daran, dass mit mir und meinem Herz angeblich alles iO war? 
Naja, werde morgen auf jeden Fall zum Hausarzt gehen.
Die Angst vor einem plötzlichen Herztod die Nacht besteht aber trotzdem!  :Zwinker:  
Ich vermute aber eine Herzmuskelentzündung hätte man im EKG festgestellt? Der Arzt war wirklich überzeugt davon das mein Herz vollkommen iO ist.

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Keine Sorge. Es wurde ja Blut abgenommen, ein EKG geschrieben und du bist ja noch recht jung. Also bezüglich eines Herztodes. Mach dir nicht soviele Sorgen.  
Fieber hast du wohl jetzt doch nicht, aber eine erhöhte Temp. Ab 37 spricht man von einer erhöhten Tem und ab 38 von Fieber.  
Geh morgen zum Hausarzt, dass ist das Beste was du machen kannst.  
Mit dem Magen hast du keine Probleme? Vielleicht kommen die Schmerzen und die Übelkeit davon, aber bitte ich bin kein Arzt. Ich will dir nur ein wenig die Angst nehmen.  
Morgen geh mal zum Hausarzt und  bring ihm den Kurzarztbrief oder Arztbrieg irgendwas haben die dir sicherlich mitgegeben im KH oder. Nimm das morgen mit und geh zum HA.  
wünsche dir dennoch eine gute nacht und schlaf gut.

----------


## hoste

Dank dir für die nette Antwort. 
War grad beim HA! Sieht so aus als hätte ich einfach einen relativ intensiven Magen Darm Infekt, der das Herz schon vorher auf touren gebracht hat und sich erst später durch Fieber und Übelkeit und all das äußert. Mittwoch werden nochmal Schilddrüsenwerte geprüft aber im Ultraschall sah alles Tiptop aus. 
Tja, wahrscheinlich wird so eine Krankheit immer nochmal doppelt so schlimm wenn man sich reinsteigert und nur noch in sich reinhört!  :Zwinker:

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Na siehste, wie ich dir geschrieben habe. Mach dir nicht all zu viele Gedanken darüber.  
Mußt du den Betablocker nun noch weiter nehmen? Nicht mehr oder? Hast du mit deinem HA darüber gesprochen.  
Hatte ich doch einen richtigen Gedanken bezüglich dem Magen. Deshalb habe ich dich ja gefragt ob du Magenschmerzen hast.  
Na dann wünsche ich dir schnell gute Besserung.  
Und die Schilddrüsenwerte kontrollieren zu lassen, ist sicherlich gut. Oft hat man durch eine Überfunktion der Schildrüse auch erhöhten Puls.  
Also ich wünsch dir alles gute weiterhin

----------


## Rainer.bau

Hallo hoste,  
ich habe aber leider keine Antwort die Ihnen weiterhelfen könnte, aber ich bin sehr daran interessiert was bei ihnen diagnostiziert wurde. Meine Frau hat leider seit einigen Wochen genau die von Ihnen geschilderten Symptome.
Etliche Krankenhausaufenthalte und Arztbesuche konnten die Urache noch nicht ermitteln.
vielleicht könnte uns ein Tipp weiterhelfen? 
vielen dank
Rainer.bau

----------


## josie

Hallo Rainer!
Die Beiträge sind aus dem Jahr 2008, Hoste wird dir wohl nicht mehr antworten.

----------


## Rainer.bau

Hallo Josue, vielen dank das habe ich gesehen.
gefühlt habe ich alles gelesen was das Internet so hergibt. Aber so übereinstimmende Symptome mit denen meiner Frau habe ich nirgends gesehen.
deshalb dachte ich wage ich den Versuch trotzdem.
könnte ja sein, dass die mailadresse von hoste noch passt? 
danke für den Hinweis. 
grüsse

----------


## josie

Hallo Rainer!  

> könnte ja sein, dass die mailadresse von hoste noch passt?

 Dann viel Glück!

----------

